# Apple Creek Wooster Ohio October Trout Stocking dates to be released soon



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

please see the updated thread...

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=241663


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Pretty

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lawa222 (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice, thanks for the heads-up!


----------

